# Mothwing Bill Ghilly Hat



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I am excited this turkey season to have the use of a new cap from QuikCamo. The cap is manufactured by GameFaceGear, LLC. Located in Hailey, Idaho. This hat is well ventilated and extremely comfortable and does not obstruct any of your sight or hearing.
The hat is made of 100% polyester, mesh lining for breathability. This also allows for quick drying and a very lightweight fabric. The detail of the Spring Mimicry camo pattern which was created from bark and leaf-mimicking moths, and accented with natural ground cover found in the spring is phenomenal. Other models sold by QuikCamo use the Scent Bandit in the hat and mask. Since the Mothwing is designed for turkey hunting only the sweat band and piping material incorporates Scent Bandit anti-microbial and scent reduction technology. The cap comes in one size fits most and has an adjustable band. 
The nice thing about this ghilly cap is that when you don’t need the face coverage it tucks nicely up inside the hat until needed. I like the high quality which should allow it to hold up for many years to come.
So, before you run out into the woods this year remember to visit www.QuikCamo.com or call them at 1.877.727.8457 and order your hat today.


Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Sold by: QuikCamo.com​


----------

